# MySpace Pages!



## CartmanUK26 (Jan 29, 2007)

Just an idea, getting a thread going for those who have MySpace pages, thought it could be nice to connect, build up those friend lists maybe, just learn some more about the people who come here, specially the elusive ones who don't have profile pics or post any pics (which is mostly you FFA's)... to that end lets share those MySpace urls!

I'll start us off!

http://www.myspace.com/cartmanuk26

Say hi, add me as a friend, just look, anything you like.

Rich


----------



## Oona (Jan 29, 2007)

I'll play 

Here's Mine!


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Jan 29, 2007)

Oona said:


> I'll play
> 
> Here's Mine!



Thanks... keep 'em coming 

Rich


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 29, 2007)

I love new MySpace friends! (The link is in my sig line, click away!!)

:bounce:


----------



## UberAris (Jan 29, 2007)

Here is the place of the one and only Uberaris! 

http://www.myspace.com/14771486

But I won't add unless the person sends me a message saying they're from dim.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 29, 2007)

UberAris said:


> Here is the place of the one and only Uberaris!
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/14771486
> 
> But I won't add unless the person sends me a message saying they're from dim.



wow you have one of the best profile pix i've ever seen @[email protected]

btw add me. i'm mr. doom

oh and for anyone else *points to sig*


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jan 29, 2007)

It's in the sig line.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 29, 2007)

saturdayasusual said:


> It's in the sig line.



*adds*

@ aris : 

Max: Boy, it sure gets dark quick around here. 
Sam: I don't think this is a natural occurrence, Max. In fact, I think we're witnessing a celestial convergence of some sort. 
Max: Will it make that rock look more like a frog?


----------



## UberAris (Jan 29, 2007)

HAHAHA!!! rep-age right there... if I didn't have to spread it around first...


----------



## ASEXIIBABIIGIRL (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/asexiibabiigiirl


----------



## Laina (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm almost certain we've done this before.

I'm also almost certain it's in my sig. Add me, I'm a myspace whore!


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Jan 30, 2007)

Well I have added (well requested) adds on everyones, you will recognise me, same username on MySpace as here, those networks are growing my friends!

Lets keep it going for a while at least, any more takers? or givers?

Rich


----------



## scarcity (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's mine:

www.myspace.com/scar_city

That scar_city isn't a mental thing. I just have a little more scars than the average person  . Most of them on my knees and calves.

The scarcity name on Dim referres to a lack of me (me being petite) and a lack of my boyfriend (him being slimmer than I prefer - wasn't in a good mood when I logged in here the first time  )


----------



## BBWBecky (Jan 30, 2007)

Mine is www.myspace.com/bbwbecky
Hoep to hear from ya all..add me if you like and we will get to knwo one another..


----------



## Mattness (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's mine. By all means feel free to drop me a line. 

http://www.myspace.com/m_a_t_t_n_e_s_s


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Jan 31, 2007)

Looking good so far, glad to see some of you are happy to join in, as for the rest of you c'mon!

Rich


----------



## HollyNC (Jan 31, 2007)

www.myspace.com/hollygolly5


----------



## Big Ben SC (Jan 31, 2007)

Here's mine...add away if you like.

http://www.myspace.com/fxpirate


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/ella1975

My myspace!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/beatlejwol


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 31, 2007)

My sig line is a secret link to my myspace....hahahaha, I already have loads of people from Dim on my page =)


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 31, 2007)

Mine is below also....


----------



## escapist (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is mine: http://www.myspace.com/39887421


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/originalfairyqueen

Feel free to add me if you would like


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice! Good night last night, some great additions!

I do kindof notice a real lack of NON BBW - FFA's contributing which I figure is a little odd for the BHM/FFA section so I think we need some ladies who fit that profile, no offence to ANYONE who as posted their pages, I am adding you as I go... just noticed we were deficient in that area.

Okay, thats me done for now, keep those pages coming guys!

Rich


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 1, 2007)

CartmanUK26 said:


> a real lack of NON BBW - FFA's contributing which I figure is a little odd for the BHM/FFA section so I think we need some ladies who fit that profile
> 
> Rich




Im just a tad offended....Just a tad.


----------



## CartmanUK26 (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't be, not at all  , that is the last thing I intended, just wanted to give that demographic a bit of a nudge. Tried to make it clear that EVERYONES contribution is valued.

Sorry if any offence was caused as that was not my intention.

Anyway back to the subject at hand...

Keep 'em coming ladies and gentlemen!

Rich


----------



## Laina (Feb 1, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> http://www.myspace.com/originalfairyqueen
> 
> Feel free to add me if you would like



I would, but you already added me. :wubu:


----------



## ebonyprincess (Feb 2, 2007)

I might aswell join in lol

www.myspace.com/largeandlovely1982


----------



## calauria (Feb 2, 2007)

Here is mine!!

http://www.myspace.com/calauria


----------



## scarcity (Feb 2, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> http://www.myspace.com/beatlejwol



That song - Lucifer Sam - is the intro of radio show here. Always wondered what it was.

Once again Pink Floyd amazes me!


----------



## EvilBob (Feb 2, 2007)

My MySpace Page


----------



## popeyepa (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok here is mine, i just got mine going a few days ago and
i have no friends yet (how sad ) so fill free to add
http://www.myspace.com/38051075


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 3, 2007)

Popeye I tried to add you......but it says I must know your last name or email address. You may need to change a setting to just let people add ya.
Stacey


----------



## popeyepa (Feb 3, 2007)

dreamer72fem said:


> Popeye I tried to add you......but it says I must know your last name or email address. You may need to change a setting to just let people add ya.
> Stacey




Hi Stacey, sorry about that i think i made the right changes to let you
add me.


----------



## shadowmaker87 (Feb 3, 2007)

mine is www.myspace.com/ghostrider3 i think lol :doh: if not then u can find me under [email protected]


----------



## Canonista (Feb 3, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/youraveragegunnut


----------



## Ojayy (Feb 9, 2007)

*Hi, new here.

www.myspace.com/ojayy*


----------



## samuraiscott (Feb 17, 2007)

My myspace is www.myspace.com/cadiddlehopper.:bow:


----------



## Daswolfen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello,

Here is mine as well.

http://www.myspace.com/daswolfen


:bow:


----------



## VelvetKiss (Feb 26, 2007)

Might as well join in on this topic, here is my myspace

http://www.myspace.com/MissBombshell23


----------



## Melian (Feb 26, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> http://www.myspace.com/beatlejwol



Wow...you're really hot (not that you give us reason to think otherwise)!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 26, 2007)

Alrighty I'll add mine...

www.myspace.com/lizardqueen92

and my last name is Stone...you'll need to know that I think.


----------



## Feedee81 (Feb 28, 2007)

www.myspace.com/jogi481


----------



## curvluver (Mar 2, 2007)

here's mine

www.myspace.com/raymond_pierce


----------



## argyle (Mar 2, 2007)

Inquire inside for some HOT HOT lurker action.

Just listen to these great testimonials:
...
...
...
My mom thinks I'm special.

http://www.myspace.com/147698799


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 3, 2007)

*I have pictures of me ..but you gotta make *FRIENDS* to see me and FYI, I play well with others generally...although I try to subscribe to the philosophy:

treat others today as you would like to be treated tommorow :kiss2: 

http://www.myspace.com/hdangel15*


----------



## samuraiscott (Mar 8, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/cadiddlehopper


----------



## kellenelmo (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey.. Mine is myspace.com/superior_massacre666 .. Hope to hear from some of you


----------



## goodguy1784 (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey there new here. Here is my pagehttp://www.myspace.com/mbashi1784
Feel free to add me and message me.


----------



## one_shy_writer (Mar 11, 2007)

goodguy1784 said:


> Hey there new here. Here is my pagehttp://www.myspace.com/mbashi1784
> Feel free to add me and message me.



Geez, another Michigander. There are just a ton of us from this state. It's unreal.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 12, 2007)

Writer - I didn't realize you were a Michigander too...wow there are quite a few of us around here


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Mar 12, 2007)

Awwww nut bunnies...

I mine as well post mine...

http://www.myspace.com/mikilno


----------



## goodguy1784 (Mar 13, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Writer - I didn't realize you were a Michigander too...wow there are quite a few of us around here



Yep, we make them big in Michigan.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Mar 18, 2007)

MYSPACE!!

<3


----------



## DjGreedyG (Aug 4, 2007)

Here's mine:

http://www.myspace.com/djgreedyg

Northern England's fattest DJ 

Feel free to send me an add request if you'd like to make my acquaintance.

Cheers

Gordy


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Aug 4, 2007)

mine is under my name, I am Tuggie and I have fun making funny little sayings with my name/


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 4, 2007)

Here's mine...

http://www.myspace.com/rojodi


----------



## Nastya_Loves (Aug 4, 2007)

mine's http://www.myspace.com/nastyarules


----------



## StridentDionysus (Aug 4, 2007)

For mine look there

<-------------------


----------



## Jackoblangada (Aug 5, 2007)

One more for the grist..
http://www.myspace.com/jacks_medulaoblangada


----------



## Snibbity_Diggity! (Aug 5, 2007)

www.myspace.com/sonic3k


----------



## Snibbity_Diggity! (Aug 5, 2007)

Whoops! I went and posted, and just remembered mine was under where my avatar would go. :doh:


----------



## DionysusVoice (Aug 10, 2007)

See signature


----------



## Spork0027 (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/spork0027


----------



## JaxBiBBW (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/duvalteacher

mine is set to private but, new friends are always swell :batting:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 10, 2007)

You'll find a link to my MySpace page under my avatar.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 11, 2007)

Yeah, OK I have one too - it's onder my avatar.

<----------------


----------



## loves2laugh (Aug 11, 2007)

here's mine!

myspace.com/loveslaughing


----------



## Britannia (Aug 17, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/trouser_butterfly

Don't add me unless you plan on talking to me a lot.. I don't like having random people on my list.


----------

